
The Alameda-Weehawken Burrito Tunnel (2007) - pjrule
https://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda_weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm
======
IvyMike
I have a signed Burrito Tunnel poster on my wall from kickerstarting
idleword's trip to Antarctica. It's awesome.
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-
wor...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/431908798/send-idle-words-to-
antarctica/description)

------
cmurf
Previous discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958407)

------
rootw0rm
how have I lived my entire life without knowing about this?

